
Britain has a duty to help Hong Kong out of this dark moment - NeedMoreTea
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/jun/14/britain-hong-kong-china-power-extradition-chris-patten
======
aphextim
I found this odd.

Britain is having a hard time being allowed to self-govern itself away from
the EU.

Hong Kong is supposed to self-govern itself independently from China.

It seems like they are both fighting for the same thing, however as Britain is
not technically independent from the EU until Brexit is confirmed, why should
they be obligated to help HK from China when they need to worry about their
own problems first?

I know it is selfish, however if you cannot take care of yourself first you
cannot take care of someone else in my opinion.

~~~
NeedMoreTea
For the simple reason they are the other signatory to the international
agreement China is breaching. China's word is worthless if they won't stick by
a legally binding arrangement they freely entered, and entered as the party
with most leverage.

What does Brexit have to do with that? Nothing. Governments have multiple
department and often do multiple things at a time. That's not exactly
revolutionary.

